# Who’s watching the weekend window?



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks like we might get a shot at going deep this weekend. Who’s going and what’s the plan? I’m going to start getting ready midweek if it still looks good


----------



## fishen (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm hopeful...


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Yep, looking good for the first part of next week too. We may make a couple of overnighters if things work out.


----------



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

Heading to drift some swords at night then running west to the rigs.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hoping to hit the Edge to see hooters. Fish or female, either one works.


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

What’s a good website for destin/ Pensacola area offshore forecast?


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

I've been using Windy for a while, it does a pretty good job for pretty much anywhere.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Reefcast is the best I have found. Planning on a sword trip saturday.


----------

